# NR CALANDER



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

i WOULD LIKE ALL OF YOU TO TAKE A CAMERA ALONG ON YOUR OUTING AND SNAP PHOTOS OF NR AS THEY DO STUPID THINGS.i WILL PRINT THE CALANDER THE END OF DEC.lIKE THE TIME i CAME OVER A HILL AND A SUV FROM mINN HAD THE TO DOORS ON THE LEFT SIDE RIPED OF BY A GRAIN TRUCK THEY WERE OUT JUMPING SOOTING. HAD NO CAMERA. SB


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

that'd be a funny sight, no matter where they're from!

Don't forget to do a calendar of the G/O doing stupid sh*t, they know what's right and wrong and do it anyways.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Good idea MACBARN, maybe you could add a picture of yourself trying to use a keyboard. Just a thought, maybe you and some of the Superhunters I read about on this site should try packing up your gear and head out of state on a hunt. You will get a quick lesson in how tough it is and how dedicated you have to be to the love of the sport to want to do it, it must be nice to throw a dozen decoys in the rusty ole truck and hunt in your backyard. You made up the story.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

james s melson said:


> Good idea MACBARN, maybe you could add a picture of yourself trying to use a keyboard.


 :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

That was good James :bowdown:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on MACBURN...I've seen resident hunters do some pretty stupid things.Are you going to make a calendar for res. also?????


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have to agree with Ken on this one, just this last weekend I saw some amazing stuff by Resident hunters. I think a calender for idiots, both res and NR, would be knee slappin HILARIOUS.


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

i agree


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Its great to see the good attitudes of most of you ND residents here.
But theres always them few ignorant A-holes that have to try an stir things up.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Had one for both calendars. A resident buried to the doors in a lake trying to launch a boat (YES a resident) AND a NR buried to the doors trying to pull them out. I pulled out both. Had a 150 ft cable


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

If we all thought back on our own experiences, we could probably think of a few times that, had a camera been present, we too would have made that calender. I know I could probably think of a different one for each month all on my own. Everyone has done one stupid thing or another out in the field, given enough time, and if they say differently they are lying!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On our way up to Saskatchewan last weekend, while going over the Des Lacs Refuge on the north end...the nut on the bottom of the ball for the trailer somehow wedged lose causing the trailer to come unhitched........breaking the chains......and causing Mavericks trailer to do about 6 rolls with bigfoots flying as far as the eyes could see.

We would've made the cover...   I'll elaborate more in the November column.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Can you say WOW...... Kind of like you popped a bag a of popcorn that had to much popcorn in it and it blows up...you know.....kind of like that... but a trailor full of bigfoots?  We were really lucky no one was behind us....

Mav....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

sorry about your luck....that sucks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trailer..........6 rolls??? was it salvagable????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think so....Mav does.....We know a welder so I think he's going to give it a try.

For the record, the bigfoots got rolled over, thrown, hit by semi's driving by, etc. and still look good as new. Show me another decoy that can take that!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Huey it sounded like it was a trip from hell eh??


----------

